# Message for Eric/CBT question



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Hi Eric-I e-mailed you a few days ago and havent heard back and I cant seem to PM you from here. Anyway I was at your website and without realizing that I was posting my e-mail for all to see I commented in your guestbook. Is there a way for you to delete that? My question is how does CBT differ from hypnosis? I am seeing a gastro who has worked for the last 2 years with Dr Drossman at UNC on Oct 5th. She will be directing the functional GI and motility program at Boston University Medical Center, where I have been going for 2 years( to their GI dept-I think this GI motility dept is new). My DR wanted me to see her when I asked him about seeing a therapist who dealth with GI issues.Whereas I can STIll hear Mikes voice that I "am always in control" years after I did the IBS hypno, I am encouraged that CBT or something like it will ultimately help me. Her name is Dr Albena Halpert. Do you know her/know about her? Thanks for your attention.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Nancy, I got your email, its just a little backed up at the moment.







I will change that on the guest book nancy, I hope I remember the password. LOL, but I will delete it. Sorry I have not gotten back to you yet, I have been pretty busy with work and some other issues."My question is how does CBT differ from hypnosis?"Both are talk therapies, but the CBT works with an individual on a concious level, whereas the HT uses a trance state to talk to the subconcious which controls the autonomic nervous system and digestion. If you still hear his voice its because its embedded in your subconcious. You might try using them again after you do the CBT, but its great to try the CBT also.This is on CBT and IBSBarbara Bradley Bolen, Ph.D.bbolen###optonline.netSeptember 5, 2002COGNITIVE BEHAVIORAL THERAPY FOR IRRITABLE BOWEL SYNDROMEThere is an old saying that if you give a child a fish, you feed that child for a day, but if you teach a child to fish, they are fed for a lifetime. In accordance with this old proverb, Cognitive behavioral therapy (CBT) is a form of psychotherapy that strives to actively teach people skills and strategies that they can use to help themselves feel better. A considerable amount of research indicates that CBT is effective in helping to reduce the symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome.Many people wonder how psychotherapy can help IBS if IBS is a physical disorder. One of the major triggers that can set off or exacerbate IBS is stress. In addition, IBS is a very stressful disorder to live with. CBT provides an individual with tools for combating stress, reducing the anxiety response and thus calming the GI system.The cognitive therapy part of CBT helps individuals to identify, challenge and replace unhealthy thought patterns. When we are thinking clearly, we are able to deal with the world in a calm, rational manner. However, our thinking often gets distorted, due to our personalities, our past history, our emotional state or lack of information. When thinking gets distorted it can lead to excessive emotional reactions. For an individual with IBS, these thought distortions may lead to an anxiety response that can trigger symptoms. For example, if a person with IBS thinks ï¿½My stomach is rumbling. Uh, oh! I know I am going to be sick. What is I canï¿½t make it to the bathroom? This is terrible!ï¿½, that person is going to experience anxiety and perhaps set off the very symptoms they are afraid of. If instead, the person thinks, ï¿½Just because my stomach is making some noise does not necessarily mean I am going to have symptoms. I will just focus on what I am doing and see what happensï¿½, that person will remain calm and be less likely to stimulate their digestive system.The behavioral aspect of CBT involves skill training. Relaxation techniques, including deep breathing skills and progressive muscle relaxation, help the individual to reduce the physiological symptoms of anxiety. An anxiety reaction can be likened to a home security alarm. Relaxation techniques send the message to the body that there is no emergency and that the alarm can be shut off. CBT for IBS may also include skill training in assertion and anger management, as research has shown that IBS patients often have difficulty in these areas.IBS can wreak havoc on a personï¿½s quality of life. CBT helps IBS sufferers to regain a sense of control over their life. With the skills gained in CBT, one no longer needs to be a passive victim of this disruptive disorder, but can now actively use strategies which are effective in reducing the frequency, intensity and duration of IBS symptoms. Barbara Bradley Bolen, Ph.D.bbolen###optonline.netAuthor of:Breaking the Bonds of Irritable Bowel SyndromeNew Harbinger Publications (2000) http://www.ibshealth.com/ibstreatments.htm If your doc trained at the UNC, the person might know a CBT therapist that specializes in CBT for IBS. CBT works in changing our concious thoughts of distress in IBS and can teach relaxation methods and many other valuable techniques.HT is usually faster however and has major benefits of its own, both work psycophysiologically on IBS.I could go into a lot more detail if you want, but that is a brief summury.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

PS as soon as possible I will change that and email you also.Gald to hear your working these things through and have a good doc, that is really great to hear.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Thanks Eric-Take your time. Belated happy wishes on your marriage and a Happy B-day in advance(same as mine,10/18) but YOU are younger. I'm very excited about seeing this new doc. I have been reading articles in the UNC digest by and about her for years (she was a visiting scientist there). The clinical director at the Center For Digestive Disorders at Boston Medical Center (who is my dr)is thrilled that she has joined his staff as am I cause I am very impressed by the reputation of UNC for IBS and Dr Drossman. Hopefully she will be bringing alittle bit of UNC up north to Boston







Thanks for replying


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

Nancy,have you tried the Towards Inner Peace Tapes? I here that they might be of help.


----------

